# Dan River, NC, Smallies!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son Matt and I hit the upper Dan River today near Danbury with my niece's husband Joey.
Joey and Brandi live there, and Joey knows the Dan like the back of his hand. He took Matt and I on a tour of some of his favorite spots, and we found the fish willing to do some chewing!
Joey loves to throw night crawlers for river smallies, and does quite well, in fact, he got the day's best fish on one! (pictured below) He then switched to an in line spinner bait to get a few more.
I threw the Zoom ring worm in sand color, and my son was chunking Yamomoto cut tail worms in camo color.
The Dan is a lovely river, much closer to home than the New, where we usually go for smallmouth. 
Joey was convinced that his live bait tactic was gonna take the day's prize, but his first three fish were channel catfish..lol
Meanwhile Matt and I were knocking them down with our plastics. Joey finally found a few live bait eating smallies, including the one in the pic.
We fished for about four and a half hours, then had to run home so Matt could get the youngest granddaughter from school.
Great day on the river, mostly cloudy skies and 75 degrees.
I got 11 smallmouth. 
Joey got 9 smallies, and 4 catfish, and a few bluegill.
Matt had 9 smallies.
Joey with the day's best one..


----------

